# Jedesmal die Datenbank öffnen und schließen ?



## ZuPerMan (17. Dez 2006)

Hallo liebe Javaianer,

ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches Daten in eine Tabelle einer Datenbank (mySQL) gespeichert werden. 

Mein Code sieht wie folgt aus:

Jedesmal wenn ich eine Operation wegen der Datenbank ausführen will, erstelle ich eine neue
Verbindung und schliesse die Verbindung am Ende der Methode.

Ich benutze hier eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten.

Die Frage lautet:

Ist es nötig, jedesmal wenn ich eine Operation mit der Datenbank ausführen muss,
die Verbindung zu öffnen und nach der jeweiligen Methode zu schliessen ????

Klasse Database
----------------
| Database   |
----------------
| get_data() |  -> Hole Daten aus der Tabelle
| set_data() |  -> Ändere Daten in der Tabelle
| get_row()  |  -> Ermittle die Anzahl der Zeilen der Tabelle
---------------




```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.TextArea;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.sql.*;


public class JShop extends Applet implements ActionListener{
	
	public Button send_data = new Button("send Data");
	public Button get_data  = new Button("get Data");
	public TextField tf     = new TextField("Data");

	public int columns;
	public int row = -1;
	
    // DAS IST MEINE DATENBANK UND DER ZUGRIFF AUF DIE DATENBANK
	//#########################################################
	//#########################################################
	
	public class Database{

		//Abfrage
		public String select = new String("SELECT * FROM Artikel");
		//Änderung
		public String update = new String("UPDATE Artikel SET Artikel_NR = '00110'");
		//Hinzufügen
		public String insert = new String("insert into Artikel values('00111','japanischer Reiswein')");

		//Abfrage wird vorbereitet
		public PreparedStatement p   = null;
		//Ergebnis-PIPE-STREAM
		public ResultSet 		 res = null;

		//Verbindung
		public Connection cn = null;
		//Abfrage (Statement) auführen
		public Statement state = null;
		
		//Counter für die Anzahl der Zeilen
		public int cnt = 0;
		//Anzahl der Spalten
		public int columns;
		//String für eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten
		public String bestellung [][];
		
		//Konstruktor, sobald ein Objekt der Datenbank erstellt wird,
		//wird sofort eine Verbindung hergestellt.
		Database(){
		
		try {	
			try {
				try {
					//Treiber laden
					Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
					
				} catch (InstantiationException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				} catch (IllegalAccessException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			//Verbindung zum Server aufnehmen
			cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/onlineshop?user=root&password=playstation");
			//Erstellen einen Statement						
			state = cn.createStatement();	
			//Übergebe mittels state die Anfrage an die Datenbank
			res = state.executeQuery(select);
			//Ermittle die Anzahl an Spalten
			columns = res.getMetaData().getColumnCount();
			
                        //Ergebnis von einer 2 Spalten Tabelle
			bestellung = new String [1000][columns+1];
			
			while(res.next()) {
				
	            for (int i = 1; i <= columns; i++) {
	            	
                        bestellung[cnt][i]=res.getString(i);
	            }
	            cnt++;
	        }
			
		        //Anzahl der Zeilen
			row = cnt;
						
			res.close();
			state.close();
			cn.close();
			
		} catch (SQLException e) {

			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Could not connect to database!");
		}	
	}//end of constructor

		//-------------------------------
                //-------------------------------
                // Daten in die Datenbank einfügen
                //-------------------------------

		public void set_data(String insert){
			
			//Auf der Homepage wird z.B. Name eingegeben als String
                        //Hier wird der String in ein Select Statement einpacken.

			String sql_tag_insert = new String("insert into Artikel values('");

			sql_tag_insert = sql_tag_insert + insert;
			sql_tag_insert = sql_tag_insert + "','leer')";
			
			System.out.println(sql_tag_insert);
			
			try {
				cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/onlineshop?user=root&password=playstation");

				p = cn.prepareStatement(sql_tag_insert);
				p.executeUpdate(sql_tag_insert);
				
				cn.close();
				
			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}//end of insert

		//-------------------------------
		//-------------------------------
                // Hole Daten aus der Datenbank
		//-------------------------------
    
		public void get_data(){
			
			String sql_tag = new String("select * from Artikel");
			
			try {
				cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/onlineshop?user=root&password=playstation");
				
				state = cn.createStatement();									
				res = state.executeQuery(select);
				
				columns = res.getMetaData().getColumnCount();

				bestellung = new String [1000][columns+1];
				
				while(res.next()) {
					
		            for (int i = 1; i <= columns; i++) {
		            	
//		                System.out.println(res.getString(i) + " " + i);	   
		                bestellung[cnt][i]=res.getString(i);
		            }
		            cnt++;
		        }
						
				row = cnt;
				
//				System.out.println("Anzahl an Reihen " + row + " columns " + columns + " " + bestellung[0][1] + " " + bestellung[0][2]);
								
				res.close();
				state.close();
				cn.close();
				
			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
		}
		//---------------------------
		//---------------------------
                // Ermittle die Anzahl der Zeilen der Tabelle
		//---------------------------

		public int get_row(){

			int raw=-1;
			int c=-1;
			
			try {
				cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/onlineshop?user=root&password=playstation");
				
				state = cn.createStatement();									
				res = state.executeQuery(select);
				
				columns = res.getMetaData().getColumnCount();
				
				while(res.next()) {
					
		            for (int i = 1; i <= columns; i++) {
		            	//do what you do, nothing;
		            }
		            c++;
		        }
						
				raw = c;
								
				res.close();
				state.close();
				cn.close();
				
			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
			return raw;
		}
	}//end of class Database()
	//#########################################################
    //#########################################################
	
	public Database dbArtikel = null;
	

	//---------------------------
	//---------------------------
        // APPLET init
	//---------------------------

	public void init(){

		dbArtikel = new Database();
		
		System.out.println("hallo init");
		
		send_data = new Button("send Data");
		get_data = new Button("get Data");
		tf = new TextField("Artikel_nr");
		
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		add(send_data,"North");
		add(get_data,"South");
		add(tf,"Center");
		
		send_data.addActionListener(this);
		get_data.addActionListener(this);
		
	}
	
	public void start(){

           .....
           .....


	}

	public void paint(){
		repaint();
	}

        //-------------------------------------------------------
        //-------------------------------------------------------
        // actionPerformed
        //-------------------------------------------------------
	
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent action) {
		
		String artikel_nr = new String();
		
                // Nimm die Eingabe aus einem Textfeld und übergebe dies der Datenbank

		if(action.getSource() == send_data){
			
			artikel_nr = tf.getText();
			dbArtikel.set_data(artikel_nr);
			tf.setText("sending data ...");
		}

                // Hole Daten aus der Datenbank und zeige es an.

		if(action.getSource() == get_data){
			
			dbArtikel.get_data();
						
			System.out.println("db.get_row() " + dbArtikel.get_row() + " columns " + columns);
						
			for(int i=0;i<dbArtikel.get_row()+1;i++){
				for(int k=1;k<columns;k++){

					System.out.println(dbArtikel.bestellung[i][k] + dbArtikel.bestellung[i][k]);
				}				
			}
		}
		//-------------------------------------------
	}
}
```


----------



## bronks (17. Dez 2006)

ZuPerMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ist es nötig, jedesmal wenn ich eine Operation mit der Datenbank ausführen muss,
> die Verbindung zu öffnen und nach der jeweiligen Methode zu schliessen ????...


Nö! Du kannst die Verbindung auch in dem Applet halten. Ein Applet ist schließlich keine
 PHP-Script, welches nach der Ausführung nichteinmal mehr weiß, ob es überhaupt schon mal gelaufen ist, obwohl die merkwürdige Schreibweise in Deinem Code doch stark an PHP erinnert. Evtl. wären die JavaCodeConventions noch interessant für Dich.


----------



## Caffè Latte (17. Dez 2006)

Hi,

da die Datenbank-Connections ein begrenztes Gut ist (also i.d.R. limitiert sind), ist es theoretisch schon so, dass man die Verbindung zur DB immer dann schließen soll, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht. Da aber der Auf- und Abbau der Verbindung die Performance des Programms negativ beeinflusst, sollte die Verbindung so lange wie möglich offen gehalten.

Wie du siehst sollte man einen Kompromiss finden. Wie der aussieht hängt letztendlich von der Anwendung ab. Wenn viele Benutzer auf die DB zugreifen heißt das Stichwort "Database Connection Sharing".Das gehört aber in den EE_Bereich ...


----------



## ZuPerMan (17. Dez 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.

Das Applet soll eigentlich ein Onlineshop werden, wo die Kundendaten nach Bestellungen in der Datenbank gespeichert werden.

Also für mich bedeutet das jetzt, dass die Verbindung der Datenbank erst geschlossen werden sollte, wenn der Kunde die Bestellung abschickt. Danach sofort die Verbindung schliessen.

Die Java-Conventions werde ich mir ab jetzt auch anschauen.

An Cafe-Latte:

Was ist der EE_Bereich ???


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J2EE


----------



## bronks (17. Dez 2006)

ZuPerMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Das Applet soll eigentlich ein Onlineshop werden, wo die Kundendaten nach Bestellungen in der Datenbank gespeichert werden.
> ...
> Was ist der EE_Bereich ???


Zum herumprobieren und für den eigenen Spaß basteln ist Dein o.g. Ansatz sicherlich brauchbar, aber im produktiven Betrieb im Internet sehe ich folgende 2 Gefahren:

1. Sicherheit: Du mußt zum einen die DB nach außen aufmachen, was nicht gut ausgehen muß. Zum anderen muß das Applet den DbUser und DbPasswort kennen. Diese Informationen kann ein Interessierter auch dann herausfinden, wenn Du diese verschlüsselst. Diese Tatsache verschärft erstgenanntes Problem um einiges.

2. Außer Du baust auf Java1.1, dann hast das Problem, daß die User auf ihrem Computer eine entsprechende JRE installiert haben müssen. Da ein OnlineShop möglichst Hindernisfrei sein sollte ... ...

Für ein solches Vorhaben wäre es nicht verkehrt auf EE zu setzten und sich entsprechend Einarbeiten.


----------



## Yzebär (17. Dez 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Sicherheit: Du mußt zum einen die DB nach außen aufmachen, was nicht gut ausgehen muß.
> ...
> Für ein solches Vorhaben wäre es nicht verkehrt auf EE zu setzten und sich entsprechend Einarbeiten.


Genau das meine ich auch. Eine Datenbank ist schließlich kein Webserver und darf im WAN nicht sichtbar/erreichbar sein.


----------



## ZuPerMan (19. Dez 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe und Ideen, jedoch frage ich mich jetzt
hinsichtlich der Sicherheit und dem JRE ..., auf welche Sprache
die Onlineshops im Internet basieren.

Basieren die Shops alle auf PHP und HTML ? Welche Vorgehensweise wäre denn die Optimalste hinsichtlich der Effektivität ?

Hat jemand da eine Idee ?


----------



## ZuPerMan (20. Dez 2006)

Ich wollte eigentlich den Onlineshop mit Java xxx entwickeln und
von der Sicherheit habe nicht soviel Wissen. Das Programm oben, welches ich entwickelt habe, ist mein erstes Java-JDBC Programm.


----------



## bronks (20. Dez 2006)

ZuPerMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Basieren die Shops alle auf PHP und HTML ? Welche Vorgehensweise wäre denn die Optimalste hinsichtlich der Effektivität ?
> 
> Hat jemand da eine Idee ?


Das genannte Problem entsteht nicht durch die JRE, sondern dadurch, daß ein Client direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen soll; egal mit welcher Sprache.

Von Java solltest Du nicht weggegen, deshalb siehe dieses m.E. sehr gute Beispiel für einen WebShop als JavaWebApp (das gehört in den EE-Bereich). http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-1999/jw-12-ssj-jspmvc.html

Mit Netbeans tutst Du Dir bei der Erstellung, Paketierung und dem Deployment von WebApps leicht, deshalb meine Empfehlung: www.netbeans.org und damit ein bissl herumspielen.


----------

